# Pregnancy



## Allison22 (May 7, 2016)

Okay so my cat Iggey is 1 year old and pregnant with her first litter of kittens and I'm thinking that she got pregnant at the end of March like the 27th or so ... 

Anyways I think that she will be due at the end of this month maybe the beginning of June. I just have a few questions. 

Since it's Iggey's first litter will she have a lot of kittens she weigh at 7 or 8 lbs also what complications could happen with this being her first time?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

At one year old Iggey is still pretty much a baby herself, too young to be pregnant not to mention that she's pretty small...so there are a myriad of complications that she could experience, possibly life threatening. She should be taken to the vet to be examined and determine if she is at any risk. 

Please plan to spay her after this litter is weaned. Do not let her outside, she can go into heat and get pregnant again within days of delivering. If your male cat is not neutered, keep them separated...better yet, get him neutered before she delivers. Cat over population is a real problem, especially in your area no need to contribute to it further.


----------

